# Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!



## Flexsist (30. Mai 2018)

*Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

Moin Moin....

Ich habe gestern meine AiO (Antec 620 der ersten Generation) gegen  das Phobya Pure Performance Kit 240LT (aus Platzmangel ohne AGB verbaut) getauscht.
Zu meiner starken Verwunderung hat das aber kaum bis gar nichts an der CPU Temperatur geändert und dass obwohl der Radiator des Phobya Kits 4x mehr Fläche aufweißt  als  der Radiator  der Antec AiO. Zudem hat die Phobya Pumpe nochmal ~700 U/min mehr als die Antec und die Schläuche haben auch einen größeren Durchmesser. Vom eigentlichen Kühlerblock ganz zu schweigen. Am Radiator sind die gleichen Lüfter (2x NB eLoops B12-3, pull) verbaut, die ich vorher am Radiator der Antec (push/pull) hatte.
Wie ist das möglich?  Lediglich 2°C kühler ist die CPU unter Last* geworden.

Hier nochmal direkte Vergleichswerte:

CPU Temp unter  Last*: 61°C bei der Antec
CPU Temp unter Last*: 59°C beim  Phobya Kit

*Mehrere Stunden NFS Payback.

Für hilfreiche Tips und Ratschläge (warum wieso weshalb) bin ich sehr dankbar.

MfG Flexsist


----------



## Killermarkus81 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

Wo soll man da anfangen?


----------



## Der-Micha (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

Ein größerer Radiator bedeutet nicht direkt bessere Temperaturen der Komponenten. Man hat ein größeres Kühlpotential was das Abführen der Wärme vom Wasser angeht, aber der 120mm Radiator hat für den Prozessor anscheinend gereicht. 
Auch die schnellere Pumpe und die dickeren Schläuche machen da keinen Unterschied. Ab etwa 40L/h Durchfluss kommt es auf die Geschwindigkeit nicht mehr wirklich an und der Durchfluss wird eher durch den Wasserblock und die Kühlstruktur darin begrenzt.


----------



## Malkolm (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

Dafür sollte alles deutlich leiser kühlen (wenn ohnehin nicht alles von der GraKa übertönt wird). DAS ist der Hauptvorteil einer Custom WaKü.


----------



## Pixekgod (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

wie kann man das kit den ohne agb verbauen? 
wie bekommt das dann befüllt


----------



## Der-Micha (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

Der Radiator hat anscheinend nicht nur zwei Anschlussgewinde. Du kannst den normal einbauen und an einem weiteren Port die Verschlussschraube herausdrehen und dort die Flüssigkeit einfüllen. Wenn der Radiator am höchsten Punkt des Loops ist, kriegst du das schon befüllt, es wird aber schwer, die gesamte Luft herauszubekommen.


----------



## Flexsist (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*



Der-Micha schrieb:


> aber der 120mm Radiator hat für den Prozessor anscheinend gereicht.



Eigentlich nicht. Der 120er war eigentlich hoffnungslos überlastet. Er war jedes mal kochend heiß. Aus diesem Grund habe ich Hauptsächlich umgerüstet. Der Freund von dem ich die Wakü habe, hatte auch mal diese CPU.
Er hatte nie mehr als ~40-45°C, weswegen mich das ja auch schon sehr verwirrt. Allerdings hatte er sie  nicht ganz so weit übertaktet wie ich, aber 15°C Unterschied kommt mir und ihm irgendwie spannisch vor.



Malkolm schrieb:


> Dafür sollte alles deutlich leiser kühlen (wenn  ohnehin nicht alles von der GraKa übertönt wird). DAS ist der  Hauptvorteil einer Custom WaKü.



Nur im Idle und nur wegen der Pumpe (deutlich leiser).



Pixekgod schrieb:


> wie kann man das kit den ohne agb verbauen?
> wie bekommt das dann befüllt



Der Radiator hat ingesammt 5 öffnungen. 4 Unten, eine oben. Da der Radiator der höhste Punkt des ganzen PC darstellt und sich die Luft beim befülllen eben in diesem nach oben drückt war das gar nicht so schwer. Habe oben noch ein Fitting mit kurzem Stück Schlauch geschraubt und in den Schlauch einen Trichter gesteckt. Dann sachte befüllt, ab und zu hats geblubbert. Pumpe zwischen durch an und aus bis das Kühlmittel nicht mehr abfloss. Kurz gewartet, dabei Pumpe bissel laufen lassen, dann hat sich das ganze nochmal etwas gesetzt. Fitting mit schlauch und Trichter abgeschrautbt und dabei zügig alles überstehende Wasser / Kühlmittel abgetupft. Da ich auch mal meine AiO neu befüllt hatte die auch keinen AGB hat, dachte ich mir, warum sollte das nicht auch bei einer Custom Wakü funktionieren.


----------



## Pixekgod (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

ohne agb ist bestimmt Luft im System
auch mal ordentlich schütteln das die luft raus kommt aber ohne agb schwierig


----------



## v3nom (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

eLoops im Pull sind dezent ungünstig. Versuch die bitte mal im Push umzubauen.

Zum Thema:
- nicht der beste CPU Kühler im Set
- andere Wärmeleitpaste?
- bei CPU OC ist die Spannung der heizende Faktor, gleiche CPU Modelle verhalten sich nicht identisch!


----------



## Flexsist (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*



Pixekgod schrieb:


> ohne agb ist bestimmt Luft im System
> auch mal ordentlich schütteln das die luft raus kommt aber ohne agb schwierig



Sieht zumindest nicht dannach aus, würde man ja hören wenn Luft durch die pumpe gesaugt wird. Die Wege von Pumpe -> Kühler -> Radi -> Pumpe, sind auch recht kurz. egal auf welchen Schlauch ich Druck ausübte, stieg das Wasser im Trichter immer leicht an. Und wie gesagt, einmal hatte es sich noch n Stück gesetzt gehabt - Wo dann vermutlich der letzte Rest an Luft rauskam.



v3nom schrieb:


> eLoops im Pull sind dezent ungünstig. Versuch die bitte mal im Push umzubauen.


Ok werd ich mal machen.



v3nom schrieb:


> Zum Thema:
> - nicht der beste CPU Kühler im Set.
> - andere Wärmeleitpaste?
> - bei CPU OC ist die Spannung der heizende Faktor, gleiche CPU Modelle verhalten sich nicht identisch!



-Aber besser als der von der Antec alle mal
-Er hatte MX-4, ich habe z.Z. MX-2. Hätte auch noch Flüssigmetal, aber ist mir irgendwie zu riskant.
-Hm.


----------



## DARPA (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

Der 240er Radi hat die doppelte Fläche wie der 120er, nicht die 4-fache. Das nur nebenbei. 

Drehen die Lüfter denn genau so schnell wie vorher oder vllt langsamer? Bzw. hast du die Lüftersteuerung angepasst? Nicht das die Steuerung nach der gleichen Zieltemperatur wie vorher regelt. Nur dann sollten die Lüfter langsamer laufen.


----------



## Flexsist (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*



DARPA schrieb:


> Der 240er Radi hat die doppelte Fläche wie der 120er, nicht die 4-fache. Das nur nebenbei.



Mahlzeit du Sack! 

Nope, er hat die 4-fache Fläche, denn erst nicht nur doppelt so hoch, sondern min.  auch doppelt so breit o. tief (je nachdem wie man es sehen mag).  Also der alte 120er würde 4 mal in den 240er passen. 



DARPA schrieb:


> Drehen die Lüfter denn genau so schnell wie vorher oder vllt langsamer? Bzw. hast du die Lüftersteuerung angepasst? Nicht das die Steuerung nach der gleichen Zieltemperatur wie vorher regelt. Nur dann sollten die Lüfter langsamer laufen.



An der Lüftersteuerung habe ich bis jetzt gar nichts geändert, selbe setting wie an dem 120er.



Habe die Lüfter jetzt gedreht, alledings kann ich erst heute Abend / Nacht sagen obs was gebracht hat, denn im Moment ist es hier im Zimmer noch recht Kühl. Muss warten bis die Sonne gedreht und das Zimmer aufgeheizt hat.

Im Monent hat die CPU eine Temp von 33°C im Idle bei einer Raumtemp von 29°C. Klingt erstmal nicht verkehrt. 


Edit:
Ich werde mich mal schnell in Bios begeben und die Pumpe etwas drosseln.
Denn schon bei der AiO fiel mir mal auf, wenn du Pumpe etwas weniger U/min hatte war die Kühllseitung besser, vermutlich weil das Kühlmittel mehr Zeit hatte sich im Radi abzukühlen?


----------



## bastian123f (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

Da können viele Faktoren reinspielen.

Schon alleine das Material des Radiators. Wenn der 120er aufs Kupfer war und der neue aus Alu, dann macht das schon einen unterschied. Zudem zählt auch noch die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit. Presst man das Wasser schnell durch, dann kann es sich nicht abkühlen. 

Es kann auch sein, dass noch Luft im System ist.


----------



## Flexsist (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

Ich habe keine Ahnung aus welchem Material der 120er ist (ich vermute Alu). Der "neue" 240er ist bis auf die Lüftermontagedings aus Vollkupfer.

EDIT: In der AiO ist übrigens auch Luft. Schon immer gewesen.

EDIT2:

Hab jetzt einfach schon mal einen Test gemacht mit NFS Payback.

Mit gedrehten Lüftern und gedrosselter Pumpe [80%] ist die CPU nun nochmal 4°C kühler. Allerdings die Graka um 4°C wärmer. Seufz. Die war eben bei ratze fatze bei 64°C, soviel hatte sie nicht mal gestern, wos deutlich wärmer war. Naja, nun wird die Radiabluft auch ins Gehäuse geblasen. Okay, das stimmt so auch nicht ganz, nur die halbe Abluft, die andere Hälfte wird über das Case geblasen.

EDIT3: Nach weiteren ca. 10 min. nur noch 1°C kühler, die GPU dafür aber um 7°C heißer.


----------



## Flexsist (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

Hab jetzt ne ganz verrückte Idee.
Irgendwo müsste ich noch einen NB  eLoop haben. Ich werde jetzt einen dritten Lüfter an den Radi Montieren. Im  oberen Teil des Radis werde ich den Lüfter so lassen wie er ist ( Push - über  das Gehäuse blasend) im Unteren Teil werde ich die Lüfter wieder drehen,  aber im Push / Pull. So vermeide ich wenigstens das ich warme luft ins  Gehäuse blasen muss. Einen vierten lüfter werde ich nicht anbauen  können, da ich sonst den Radi wieder abbauen müsste und der Schlauch vom CPU Kühler zum Radi genau abgemessen ist, also dann zu kurz wäre. Mal sehen was das bringt. 

EDIT: Da räumt man mal auf und findet anschließend nix wieder. Missing NB eLoop...


----------



## Flexsist (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

So. Den NB eLoop habe ich immer noch nicht gefunden, ich vermute der  liegt noch bei einem Freund (von dem ich die Wakü habe). Stattdessen habe ich zum Testen einen  der Phobya Lüfter genommen.

Geändert hat sich dabei aber auch  nicht viel. Zudem habe ich den Kühlerblock und Radi nochmal abgemacht  und bissel geschüttelt und hin und her, aber wie schon vermutet, die  Wakü ist randvoll mit Kühlmittel, keine Luft drin. Also Luft kann ich  als Ursache zu sagen wir 99% ausschließen.

Die GPU kam übrigens  auch wieder auf 65°C, obwohl nun die Luft vom Radi nicht mehr ins Case  geblasen wird. Ich werd wohl einfach mal auf kühlere Tage hoffen müssen.

Achja  und wirklich leiser ist es damit jetzt auch nicht beim Zocken, wie  auch, wenn mit der Custom Wakü fast die gleichen Temps erzeugt werden  wie mit der AiO, dementsprechend drehen dann auch die Lüfter hoch. Also  unterm Strich hat sich das ganze für mich erstmal so überhaupt nicht  gelohnt.


----------



## Joselman (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Nope, er hat die 4-fache Fläche, denn erst nicht nur doppelt so hoch, sondern min.  auch doppelt so breit o. tief (je nachdem wie man es sehen mag).  Also der alte 120er würde 4 mal in den 240er passen.



Es kommt auf die Fläche an die die Lüfter bearbeiten können und das ist jetzt 2x mal soviel wie vorher 2x120 =240 

Ich verstehe auch ehrlich gar nicht wo das Problem ist. Bei 30° Raumtemperatur kann man nicht erwarten das die CPU unter Last auf 40° kommt?


----------



## Flexsist (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*



Joselman schrieb:


> Es kommt auf die Fläche an die die Lüfter bearbeiten können und das ist jetzt 2x mal soviel wie vorher 2x120 =240



Ansichtssache.  Außerdem sind es jetzt 3x 120mm Lüfter an dem 240er Radi. 



Joselman schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch ehrlich gar nicht wo das Problem ist. Bei 30° Raumtemperatur kann man nicht erwarten das die CPU unter Last auf 40° kommt?



Das Problem ist, dass ich mit dieser Custom nun 1 °C gegenüber der im Vergleich winzigen AiO von Antec gut gemacht habe.


----------



## v3nom (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

Richtige Aussagen kann man nur machen, wenn man mehr Daten hat. Für mich klingt es eher so:

Die Custom Wakü hat einen größeren Radiator und die Lüfter drehen so schnell wie auf der AiO -> Wasser sollte deutlich kühler sein (ungefähr die Hälfte des Deltas Wasser zu Luft).
Trotzdem sind die Temperaturen nur dezent besser, was dann aber nur am Wärmeübergang liegen kann. Also entweder ist die WLP schlecht/mäßig oder der CPU-Kühler ist nicht sonderlich gut.


----------



## Flexsist (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

Welche Daten hättest du denn gerne noch? Habe doch schon alles angegeben.

Es ist die gleiche WLP wie bei der AiO. Laut PCGH Test ist der Kühler auch nicht schlecht. Das einzige was bemängelt wurde, das die Fittinge kein all zu langes Gewinde haben dürfen.
Und...





> *
> Zitat Aqua Tuning*
> Kühlleistung: Exzellent


----------



## Narbennarr (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

ganz ehrlich....man weiß gar nicht wo man anfangen soll.

- kein AGB, damit nimmst du dem Radi definitiv Potential
- NFS ist kein Szenario in dem man CPU Temps  vergleicht
- erwartungen von 45 Grad CPU Temp sind utopisch, was soll das bitte für ne Wassertemp gewesen sein?
- die Dicke eines Radis macht bei weiten nicht so viel aus, wie man glauben mag.
- gleichen Lüfterspeed benutzt beim "Vergleich?"
- Pumpe und Schläuche sind total Latte


----------



## Flexsist (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> - kein AGB, damit nimmst du dem Radi definitiv Potential



Weil...?



Narbennarr schrieb:


> - NFS ist kein Szenario in dem man CPU Temps  vergleicht



Da ich im Moment nix anderes Spiele und dies somit die einzige Anwendung ist mit der ich vergleichen kann weil ich nur hier die Temps kenne der AiO. Hätte ich das vorher gewusst, hätte ich noch eine andere Anwendnung zum testen genommen.



Narbennarr schrieb:


> - erwartungen von 45 Grad CPU Temp sind utopisch, was soll das bitte für ne Wassertemp gewesen sein?



 Da ich diese Temp unter Last nicht erreiche und auch kein Wassertemp Sensor habe  [Vielleicht meldet sich der Freund ja nochmal hier, der diese Werte erreicht hat.]



Narbennarr schrieb:


> - die Dicke eines Radis macht bei weiten nicht so viel aus, wie man glauben mag.



Er ist ja nicht nur dicker, sondern auch höher.



Narbennarr schrieb:


> - gleichen Lüfterspeed benutzt beim "Vergleich?"



Wurde schon beantwortet.



Narbennarr schrieb:


> - Pumpe und Schläuche sind total Latte



Es ist also egal wieviel Liter in der Stunde durchlaufen?


----------



## Narbennarr (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Weil...?



Luft im System bleibt , immer!  



Flexsist schrieb:


> Er ist ja nicht nur dicker, sondern auch höher.



Es ist ein 240er, also doppelte Fläche. Die erhöhte Dicke spielt keine sonderliche Rolle. So kannst du vereinfacht von doppelter und nicht vierfacher Fläche ausgehen!



Flexsist schrieb:


> Wurde schon beantwortet.



RPM angaben beider Varianten wären schon spannend....davon ab bringt die CPU auch übertaktet nicht soviel Verlustleistung mit sich, dass ein 120er damit nicht fertig werden würde. Mit einem 240er kannst du das allenfalls leiser bewerkstelligen



Flexsist schrieb:


> Es ist also egal wieviel Liter in der Stunde durchlaufen?



Ja, aber ein gewissen Menge sind die Unterschiede sehr gering bis nicht relevant in deinem Fall. Zwischen z.b. 50 und 150 Liter pro Stunden kann der Unterschied, je nach Block bei unter 2Grad liegen


----------



## mda31 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

Besser vergleichen hätte man können mit Prime. Gleiche Einstellungen, gleiche Last. Idealerweise gleiche Raum-Temperatur. Und dann ganz wichtig Wassertemperatur. Was zugegebenermaßen bei einer AiO meist schwer wird. Aber die DeltaT's sind halt die besseren Anhaltspunkte als die CPU Temp die eh meist relativ ungenau sind und in Deinem Fall nicht vergleichbar reproduzierbar.


----------



## Flexsist (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Luft im System bleibt , immer!



Wenn ich den Blindstopfen über den ich befüllt habe öffne, steht das Kühlmittel bis fast zum Rand dieser Öffnung. Dieser Punkt stellt auch den höhsten der gesammten Wakü und des PCs dar.
  Und wie ich schon schrieb, habe ich nochmal Radi und Kühler abgebaut und gedreht und geschüttel um eventuell vorhande Luft nach oben zu drücken, mit dem Ergebniss das keine Luft nach oben kam.
Aber selbst wenn dort noch minimal Luft sein sollte, die AiO hat auch Luft im Radi (und das nicht wenig), schon immer gehabt. Von daher kann es so schlimm ja nicht sein, sie wandert ja nicht sondern bleibt normalerweise oben im Radi.



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Es ist ein 240er, also doppelte Fläche. Die erhöhte Dicke spielt keine sonderliche Rolle. So kannst du vereinfacht von doppelter und nicht vierfacher Fläche ausgehen!



Gehüpft wie gesprungen. Fakt ist doch, er bietet mehr Kühlfläche die sich normalerweise auch in der Kühlleistung bemerkbar machen sollte. Zudem ist er voll aus Kupfer. Der 120er ist aus Alu. Also nochmal ein Grund mehr, weswegen er eigentlich besser kühlen sollte.




Narbennarr schrieb:


> RPM angaben beider Varianten wären schon spannend....davon ab bringt die CPU auch übertaktet nicht soviel Verlustleistung mit sich, dass ein 120er damit nicht fertig werden würde. Mit einem 240er kannst du das allenfalls leiser bewerkstelligen



Da es sich um die gleichen Lüfter handelt wie bei der AiO und die Lüfterkurve auch die gleiche ist, sollte doch eine Variante reichen, oder?

NB eLoops B12-3
Max. RPM laut Hersteller: 1900 U/min
Max. RPM gemessen mit Speedfan: Der Lüfter Aussen [Pull] 1600 U/min, der Lüfter innen [Push] 1700 U/min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem ist  jetzt noch ein dritter Lüfter [NB eLoop B12-4) [Pull] montiert welcher aber manuell gesteuert wird.
Max RPM laut Hersteller 2400 U/min
Max RPM gemessen mit Lüftersteuerung 2040 U/min

Für einen vierten Lüfter ist kein Platz.



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ja, aber ein gewissen Menge sind die Unterschiede sehr gering bis nicht relevant in deinem Fall. Zwischen z.b. 50 und 150 Liter pro Stunden kann der Unterschied, je nach Block bei unter 2Grad liegen



Hm. 2 °C weniger wären angesichts dieses bisher ernüchternden Ergebnisse ja schon mal was. 

EDIT: Ganz vergessen....


Narbennarr schrieb:


> ....davon ab bringt die CPU auch übertaktet nicht soviel  Verlustleistung mit sich, dass ein 120er damit nicht fertig werden  würde. Mit einem 240er kannst du das allenfalls leiser  bewerkstelligen


..was die Abwärme der CPU angeht. Die CPU hat schon Stock eine TDP von 125 Watt bei 3.9 Ghz [Stock Spannung weiß ich gerade nicht]. Bei mir arbeitet sie aber beim Zocken auf 4.6 GHz bei 1.464V. Zudem habe ich im BIOS die Termal Control von 130 auf 151 erhöht neben Loadline Calibaration etc. Und wie ich auch schon schrieb, der 120er Radi hatte "gekocht".



mda31 schrieb:


> Besser vergleichen hätte man können mit Prime.  Gleiche Einstellungen, gleiche Last. Idealerweise gleiche  Raum-Temperatur. Und dann ganz wichtig Wassertemperatur. Was  zugegebenermaßen bei einer AiO meist schwer wird. Aber die DeltaT's sind  halt die besseren Anhaltspunkte als die CPU Temp die eh meist relativ  ungenau sind und in Deinem Fall nicht vergleichbar  reproduzierbar.



Wie ich bereits sagte, hätte ich das vorher gewusst, dass es so schlechte Ergebnisse (allein schon *nur* beim zocken) sind, dann hätte ich das auch getan. Aber dazu muss ich sagen, die 4.6Ghz sind glaube ich nicht Prime Stable. Probleme habe ich deswegen aber auch nicht, keine Abstürze etc.


*Was ich noch gar nicht erwähnt habe und vielleicht auch gut zu wissen ist, auch das Kühlmittel ist identisch mit dem welches ich in der AiO habe. Habe diese ja mal aufgemacht, gesäubert und neu befüllt.*


----------



## azzih (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

Aja gut, gute AiO Waküs haben halt schon ziemlich niedrige Temperaturen und da du auch mit ner Custom Wakü die gleiche Technik nutzt, wo soll der Vorteil denn herkommen?

Auch gibts ja noch ganz viele andere Faktoren:
- wann machst du die Vergleichstests? Erstmal muss sich das Wasser erhitzen um sinnvoll zu testen. Das kann schonmal halbe bis Stunde dauern.
- bei aktuell meist warmen Außentemperaturen ist es natürlich auch für ne Wakü schwer da ein Wärmeausgleich zu machen. Unterschiede werden geringer.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

Ich würde jetzt einfach Mal behaupten das du stärkere Lüfter brauchst um den dicken Radi durchzupusten. Dann erst wirst nen Unterschied merken.


----------



## Narbennarr (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

nö, die eloops sind top

3 lüfter auf nem 240er radi ist halt genau so abenteuerlich wie die restliche konfig 

Mach uns doch mal bitte ein Bild wie das alles ausschaut


----------



## Flexsist (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Seitenwand die man unten noch ein wenig sieht, sitzt außerdem noch ein 200mm Lüfter, der ins Gehäuse bläst.
dazu kommt...
Front: 2x NB eLoops B12-2
Top: 2x NB eLoops B12-2
Heck 2x NB eLoops B12-3 [Push-Pull] + 1x NB eLoop B12-4 [Pull]
Die zwei kleinen auf den SpaWa's spar ich mir jetzt mal. 

Ich habe gestern nochmal mit dem Kumpel gesprochen, von dem ich die Wakü habe. Er meinte, die Werte die ich z.Z. erreiche im Sommer bei 30°C, hatte er auch, aber mit einer GTX 760 die noch mit im Wasserkreislauf war. Mit der selben CPU, also wirklich die selbe, es war mal seine. Allerdings hatte er sie nur auf 4.1Ghz bekommen, dann hat sein MSI 970a-g46 dicht gemacht.


----------



## v3nom (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*



> Heck 2x NB eLoops B12-3 [Push-Pull] + 1x NB eLoop B12-4 [Pull]



Moment, du hast 2 Lüfter hoffentlich in Pull (links auf dem Radi) und einen in Push. Sind die Drehzahlen gleich? Unterschiedliche Lüfter mit unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen bringen mal herzlich wenig in Push/Pull.


----------



## Flexsist (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

Hatte ich doch schon erwähnt weiter oben. Die beiden Lüfter unten am Radi sind die NB eLoops B12-3 und der oben ist der B12-4

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ser-temperatur-unterschied-3.html#post9373238


----------



## razzor1984 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab das gleich kit (nur einen 240er radi) in diesem Aufbau in betrieb, in einem Faltrechner. FX6300 @ 1,4 - 1,5v bei knappen 4,8ghz hab ich ein delat(Wasser/Luft) von ~ 8 - 9 grad.
Oben habe ich nur 2 x 140er im pull betrieb und die sind auf max 850 rpms begrenzt.Die Temperatursensoren der alten  FX chips sind leider zum vergessen, das gleich hatte ich auch bei meinem 1055t, die haben dir irgendwelche Werte angezeigt.
BSP an dem obigen FX - ich starte meinen falt zyklus, bei "12" grad und nach ~ ner stunde last hat man30 grad. In beiden Fällen unrealistisch (temperaturen habe ich unter linux ausgelesen) 
Aus meiner Sicht macht bei ner waku es nur Sinn, wenn man die Wassertemperatur mit der Umgebungstemperatur vergleicht!


----------



## Flexsist (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

Der Freund von dem ich die Wakü habe, hatte das ähnlich.

Bei meinem Gehäuse ist das aber nicht so "leicht". ^^ der Deckel würde sich runterbiegen, is nicht (mehr) sehr stabil. Mein Case hat schon etwas gelitten. Die Lüfter Öffnungen oben haben wir damals auch mit etwas Abstand geschnitten. Keine Ahnung warum ich das so wollte. Sonst hätte ich den Versuch auch schon gewagt. Bin auch gerade am überlegen ob ich sein altes Case nehme. Muss dann aber auf E-ATX umgebaut werden. 

Was die CPU Temp angeht, ich weiß. Ich richte mich, wenn ich von CPU Temp schreibe, an denTempsensor im CPU-Sockel. Mir ist bewusst dass es also auch noch weit mehr sein kann. Die fehlerhafte ungenaue Core Temp des FX bewegt sich aber auch im selben Rahmen unter Last.


----------



## Flexsist (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

Kleines Update:

Ich habe nochmal umgebaut. Der Radi hängt jetzt an der Wand neben dem Fenster und saugt "frisch" Luft an. ausserdem hängt neben ihm nun ein AGB. Morgen mach ich mal Fotos, heute nicht mehr. Bin froh das ich fertig geworden bin und das Bastelkaos einigermaßen schon beseitig habe.


----------



## Anilman (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

Ist keinem aufgefallen das er den heck lüfter(im gehäuse statt Pull wie er sagt

auf push hat....

eloop die offene seite wird luft eingesaugt
die seite mit der Plastik Halterung für den motor wird rausgepustet

somit haste effektiv quasi einen schlechten 120 radiator würde ich mal behaupten,sofern die beiden lüfter am radiator welche man nicht sieht andersherum verbaut sind(push)


wird luft in den radiator gepustet push
wird luft durch den radiator gesaugt pull(viele lüfter haben aber damit probleme)


----------



## Flexsist (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*



Anilman schrieb:


> Ist keinem aufgefallen das er den heck lüfter(im gehäuse statt Pull wie er sagt
> 
> auf push hat....
> 
> ...







Flexsist schrieb:


> ...
> NB eLoops B12-3
> Max. RPM laut Hersteller: 1900 U/min
> Max. RPM gemessen mit Speedfan: Der Lüfter Aussen [Pull] 1600 U/min, der Lüfter innen [Push] 1700 U/min ...



Spielt aber alles keine Rolle mehr. Habe es heute nicht geschaft mit Bildern. Morgen dann...


----------



## Fegefeuer69 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, solltest mal die Phobya Sticker am Radi umdrehen, bringt auch noch mal ca. 10°K weniger.


----------



## Flexsist (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*



Er  hats wirklich gemacht.


----------



## pope82 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

der kerl hier beantwortet deine fragen:
YouTube

meine persönliche meinung: wenn schon custom dann richtig. wenn man von allem nur das billigste nimmt, ist man mit ner aio oder luftkühlung besser (und billiger) bedient.
das video kurz zusammengefasst:
- radiatordicke ist ziemlich egal, die fläche zählt
- 240 mm pro komponente ist das minimum, sonst machts wenig sinn

ich persönlich finde das sogar zu kurz gegriffen, denn der vorteil einer wakü (weniger lautsärke, bessere temps) ist mir einfach mit 240 mm zu gering, wenn er überhaupt vorhanden ist.


----------



## razzor1984 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

So schlecht ist das Phoyba kit nicht, es spiegelt halt den Preis wieder. Nur man bekommt halt viel dafür, alleine der Radiator ist aus Kupfer bzw messing, das könne bei den AIOs nur ein wirklicher Hersteller.
Die Pumpe ist im Grunde auch ok, entkoppeln muss man diese halt.Das der Te vorher keinen AGB genutzt hat, ist zwecks Entlüftung nicht optimal.
Sicher es gibt weitaus hochwertigere Koponenten nur die kosten halte um ein Eck mehr. Gescheiter Cpukühler von Aquacomputer oder Watercool >80 euro das selbe bei der Pumpe, eine Aquastream XT oder eine D5/DDC derivat mit agb combo >120 ....
Dann fittinge und kleinkram.
Wakue mit einem schmalen budget geht, wenn man gebraucht kauft, es geht auch mit solchen komponenten wie der Te Sie in verwendung hat. Die Fläche ist für den Hitzkopf "ok" ob es dann wirklich leise ist, ja das ist zu beweifelen, nur ist dies auch sehr subjektiv.Wenn man den Platz hat und auch mehrer Dinge auser die CPU in einen Kreislauf einbinden möchte, ja dann macht ein  Mora  am meisten Sinn,  nur ist vielen diese leider zu klobig .......


----------



## Flexsist (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kanten am Heck, wo die Schläuche raus kommen, sehen gefährlicher aus als sie sind. Habe die Schläuche trotzdem nochmal abgesichert. 


Weitere Bilder werden heute noch folgen.


----------



## pope82 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

hehe, innovatives gebilde. ich finds immer super, wenn jemand sich aus den vorhandenen teilen was zusammen schustert, ich mach das auch 
man könnte natürlich auch sagen: kauf dir mal ein ordentliches case, dass auch für wakü geeignet ist


----------



## Flexsist (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*



pope82 schrieb:


> man könnte natürlich auch sagen: kauf dir mal ein ordentliches case, dass auch für wakü geeignet ist



Das wäre zu einfach. 
Ich finde es eigentlich ganz geil so. großes MB in kleinem Case. Sieht auch alles aus wie "Maßanzug".
Bin aber noch nicht fertig. Ich denke ich werde nochmal hier und da was anders machen. Richtige IO Blende mit Wasseranschlüssen, andere  Schnelltrennkupplungen mit mehr Durchsatz (außerdem ist eine getrennt leider undicht), vielleicht noch klare Schläuche. Und noch bissel Kleinkram. 

Wenn ich mir ein neues Case hole, dann doch lieber für den Ryzen den ich mir irgendwann mal noch holen werde.


----------



## Anilman (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

Sieht jetzt aus als würde dein pc eine Infusion erhalten xD

wie sind die temp‘s nun?

müssten jetzt besser sein.

hatte auh mal den fehler gemacht das ich die lüfter falsch gedreht habe aber das liegt nur daran weil meine sw3 lose im lüftergitter sitzen und ich das auf die schnelle zusammengemacht habe um die wakü zu testen.


werde aber bei mir auf mora umsteigen

so wird man garantiert keine probleme mit Temperaturen erhalten

4 noctua 200mm
standfuss
lüftergitter
qdc 3 koolance schnellkupplung.


----------



## Fegefeuer69 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

Was jetz noch fehlt ist, dass Deine Graka vertikal verbaut ist.
Dazu müsste die pumpe evtl. den Platz wechseln, am besten mit an die Wand so hätteste auch ne mögliche Lärmquelle weniger im PC.
Summt/ brummt die Pumpe eigentlich noch?
Könnte an den Schnelltrennkupplungen und deren geringen Durchflusss liegen, hab sie ja selbst nie verbaut gehabt.


----------



## Flexsist (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

Wall PC Wakü @ all.



Anilman schrieb:


> Sieht jetzt aus als würde dein pc eine Infusion erhalten xD



Haha, Stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder eine Dialyse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Anilman schrieb:


> wie sind die temp‘s nun?
> 
> müssten jetzt besser sein.



Erstmal  besser, ist aber auch kühler geworden die letzten Tage. Ich habe die  Temps aber erstmal "abgeschrieben". Ich mach erstmal leise.^^

Die NB eLoops B12-P am Radiator können nur noch bis Max. 60% (ca. 1420 U/min.) drehen.
Die Gehäuse Lüfter (NB eLoop B12-2 & B12-3) nur noch bis 47%.  (ca. 720 & ca. 1080 U/min)
Der Lüfter am Heck ist entweder  konstant bei ca. 1350 U/min oder aus, über Lüftersteuerung.
Die zwei kleinen Lüfter auf dem MB laufen mit static mit ca. 2600 U/min.
Ich  habe vorhin ne Stunde oder so NFS Payback gezockt. Max CPU Temp  (Sockel) 49°C; Core Temp (CPU) 47,4°C. Passt soweit erstmal für mich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War aber nur Singleplayer, MP is bestimmt nochmal wärmer.

Im Bios habe ich auch noch ein paar OC Einstellungn für die Spannungsregelung usw "entschärft".


----------



## Venom89 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

Sehr unterhaltsam deine bastel Aktion 
Aber das Teil muss doch höllisch laut sein oder?
Ich habe bei mir 3 120er pwm eloop und 9 140er (Mora) und ab 1000Rpm sind diese mir zu laut. (Auch einzeln)
Benötigst du wirklich solch hohe Drehzahlen?
Das verfehlt doch irgendwie den Sinn einer wakü oder? .

Welche Schnellkupplungen nutzt du denn momentan?
Und woher weißt du das diese bremsen? 
Ich habe bei mir 2 Alphacool und diese bremsen den Durchfluss so gut gar nicht. 
Habe mit meiner D5 ~120 Liter/H auf 50%.

LG


----------



## Flexsist (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Sehr unterhaltsam deine bastel Aktion



Hehe...



Venom89 schrieb:


> Aber das Teil muss doch höllisch laut sein oder?
> Ich habe bei mir 3 120er pwm eloop und 9 140er (Mora) und ab 1000Rpm sind diese mir zu laut. (Auch einzeln)
> Benötigst du wirklich solch hohe Drehzahlen?
> Das verfehlt doch irgendwie den Sinn einer wakü oder? .



Nein nein nein.....alles gut. So hoch waren / sind die Drehzahlen nicht (mehr).

Ich habe alles extrem gedrosselt  erstmal, die Radi Lüfter sind jetzt sogar semi passiv eingestellt und  drehen erst ab 40°C.  Im Idle und kleinen Desktop Actionen habe ich im  Moment 34-36°C, bei ca. 30°C 27°C Raum Temp und leicht offnenem Fenster mit  leichten frischen Briesen. 
Der Lüfter am Heck hat von mir noch ein 7V Adapter bekommen. Nun kann der auch nur noch bis max. ca. 1300U/min und ich kann ihn zudem feiner in den niedrigeren Drehzahlen einstellen von der Spannung her mit manueller Lüftersteuerung.
Der ist nämlich recht zickig und geht bzw. ging immer mal einfach aus, wenn er mit 900U/min lief oder so, da er nicht für niedrige Drehzahlen gedacht ist. Ein Lüftergitter hat er vorhin auch noch bekommen, war ja alles offen hinten am Case. 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Welche Schnellkupplungen nutzt du denn momentan?



Das kann ich dir nur Fegefeuer69 beantworten.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Und woher weißt du das diese bremsen?



Das sie bremsen habe ich nicht direkt gesagt, aber man sieht ihnen schon an dass sie den Durchfluss etwas bremsen müssten. Sie verlaufen sehr Spitz und werden deutlich enger. Ich habe auch mal einen Test gemacht, mit Stück Schlauch und Trichter und  geschaut wie schnell es abfließt. Ausserdem ist (min.) eines der Stücke mit dem "Zapfen" undicht.


MfG


----------



## Fegefeuer69 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

Wegen den Schnelltrennkupplungen kann ich leider nicht mehr all zu viel sagen, sind von Phobya 13/10mm mattschwarz(steht auch auf der Verpackung) und zur Zeit nirgens mehr zu bekommen. 
Weiter techn. Angaben zu diesem Produckt sind leider rar, hab allerdings auch schon negative kritiken bei Hardwareluxx dazu gefunden(wegen geringem Durchfluss).
Hatte sie einfach mal pauschal bei Aquatuning mit bestellt, zum Glück wie ich sehe. 
Wärs nicht sinnvoller für nen semi-passiven Betrieb den Radi horizontal zu befestigen?


----------



## Flexsist (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*



Fegefeuer69 schrieb:


> Wärs nicht sinnvoller für nen semi-passiven Betrieb den Radi horizontal zu befestigen?



Nö. Warum sollte es? Läuft doch alles gut.


----------



## Venom89 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Hehe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Achso alles klar . Hättest besser die pwm Variante nehmen sollen. Die lassen sich super regeln.
Laufen bei mir zwischen 380 und 450 U/min. Mehr dürfen sie nicht .





Flexsist schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir nur Fegefeuer69 beantworten.



Wie ich sehe hat er das schon.





Flexsist schrieb:


> Das sie bremsen habe ich nicht direkt gesagt, aber man sieht ihnen schon an dass sie den Durchfluss etwas bremsen müssten. Sie verlaufen sehr Spitz und werden deutlich enger. Ich habe auch mal einen Test gemacht, mit Stück Schlauch und Trichter und  geschaut wie schnell es abfließt. Ausserdem ist (min.) eines der Stücke mit dem "Zapfen" undicht.
> 
> MfG



OK ohne Pumpe und Durchfluss Sensor ist das schwer zu beurteilen, aber wenn man da auch viel drüber lesen kann und einer sowieso undicht ist, raus damit.

Kann dir meine nur empfehlen. Gibt es mit und ohne schottverschraubung.

Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G1/4 IG - Deep Black | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Gruß


----------



## Duke711 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

@ Flexsist

Ja warum..... Einfach mal in die Glaskugel schauen. Beim nächsten mal einfach den DT (Wasser/Luft) notieren. Denn ein Wärmetauscher kann seine Leistung überwiegend nur mit der Temperaturdifferenz abführen. Wenn diese z.B nur bei 4 K sein sollte, dann wird man mit dem größeren Wärmetauscher kaum Unterschiede feststellen. Wenn dazu der Wärmeübergang von CPU/Wasser noch etwas schlechter sein sollte, dann wird man fast gar keine Unterschiede mehr feststellen können.


----------



## Flexsist (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*



Duke711 schrieb:


> @ Flexsist
> 
> Ja warum..... Einfach mal in die Glaskugel schauen. Beim nächsten mal einfach den DT (Wasser/Luft) notieren. Denn ein Wärmetauscher kann seine Leistung überwiegend nur mit der Temperaturdifferenz abführen. Wenn diese z.B nur bei 4 K sein sollte, dann wird man mit dem größeren Wärmetauscher kaum Unterschiede feststellen. Wenn dazu der Wärmeübergang von CPU/Wasser noch etwas schlechter sein sollte, dann wird man fast gar keine Unterschiede mehr feststellen können.


----------



## Ravenshark (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

abenteuerliches Konstrukt


----------



## chaotium (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

Ich weiss zwar nicht woher das Gerücht oder Meinung herkommt. Je Dicker desto besser. Dies ist einfach ab einer bestimmten Dicke schlecht.
Dazu ein Kreislauf ohne AGB zu betreiben ist schon, da fehlen mir die Worte....
Und der FX ist auch etwas wärmer. Man hätte mit einen 360er oder gar 480er bessere effekte erzielen können.


----------



## derneuemann (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von AiO auf Custom Wakü - Kein großer Temperatur Unterschied?!*

Der 240mm Radi sollte mit den Lüftern auf ein Delta T von 7K kommen können, womit ein 360mm Radi nur 1,5- max 2K besser performen könnte und ein 480mm Radi nur nochmal 1K besser. Lohnt sich nicht, sofern man mit der Geräuschkulisse leben kann.

Das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen. 

Ich persönlich fahre am liebsten 100MHz weniger an der CPU und der GPU und kann dafür mit der Wassertemperatur weiter nach oben.  Dann geht leise und effizient mit relativ wenig Radifläche.


----------

